# Need lawn care- Innerarity Point



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am looking to hire a yard service. I'd like the grass cut, edged, string trimmer as needed, and clippings blown off the concrete or otherwise collected. Need service twice a month. Recommendations anyone? Looking for reliable service that won't break the bank.

Thanks,


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

pm sent


----------

